# Sorry to take so long!! Penny Pics.



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Here you go  my little cutie wild child. 










See the smirk, this was her appearance after.









Ninja girl. She is an amazing little martial arts expert. Dodging, twisting and turning. She runs rings around poor Lola. 









She had fun on this day :w00t::blush:









Lola the white blob in foreground. Penny has that look of, I am coming for you.....


















My fun loving little one :wub: :heart:


















Some of these are older shots, the newer ones are the ones with the bow. 


















There you go  I hope you like them.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

like them? I LOVE them. SO is precious! Her coat is beautiful!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

they are so gorgeous.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Your fluffs are stunning! Little Penny is a beauty, for sure, and she looks like a bundle of energy! Lola is a sweetie, it's so cute to see her interacting with Penny.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful :wub: 

She got the looks AND personality :wub: how much better can it get!!! 

Thank you so much for sharing! I so wanted my Penny-fix.

Now, I am having puppy-fever so bad!!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS....I LOVE Penny so so so much! She is GORGEOUS and wow, what an amazingly beautiful coat she has! Thanks for uploading her pics...they made my day! Now...we'll be expecting weekly picture updates of both your beautiful girls!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Gorgeous Baby!!! Love her look.......She has such big, expressive eyes!!! What a joy, I am sure!!!!:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh wow!! She is so beautiful!!
How old is she now?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: Finally!!!!!!! :aktion033:


OMG! Would you just look at her!!!! Gorgeous isn't good enough!!!!!! So little Miss Penny Lane is a bundle of energy,eh? :HistericalSmiley:

I can't get over her coat - it's to the floor already! :wub:

Thanks for posting pictures, I've been so anxious to see her . Do you think we could get more regular picrtures of her? rayer:

......poor Lola  how is she holding up enduring all those puppy antics......:blink:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> like them? I LOVE them. SO is precious! Her coat is beautiful!


Thank you :biggrin: she does have a lovely coat.



frankie said:


> they are so gorgeous.


Thanks 



socalyte said:


> Your fluffs are stunning! Little Penny is a beauty, for sure, and she looks like a bundle of energy! Lola is a sweetie, it's so cute to see her interacting with Penny.


They play pretty hard together, chasing each other around. Penny is totally fearless. She has a tendency to zoom around the ottoman and nip Lola in the butt, then run. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:



Katkoota said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful :wub:
> 
> She got the looks AND personality :wub: how much better can it get!!!
> 
> ...


Glad you like them Kat :thumbsup: I know......that puppy fever gets you all the time doesn't it? Me too, my little girl is growing up. 



Bailey&Me said:


> OH MY GOODNESS....I LOVE Penny so so so much! She is GORGEOUS and wow, what an amazingly beautiful coat she has! Thanks for uploading her pics...they made my day! Now...we'll be expecting weekly picture updates of both your beautiful girls!!!


Awww! thank you :biggrin: I love her so much too :wub: Weekly pics.? :HistericalSmiley: yes that is going to happen....... :w00t::blink:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Gorgeous Baby!!! Love her look.......She has such big, expressive eyes!!! What a joy, I am sure!!!!:wub:


Thank you  she is a joy indeed, really like a toy. She gets a crazy amount of attention when I take her out. People can't believe she is real. 



Orla said:


> oh wow!! She is so beautiful!!
> How old is she now?


Thanks Orla, 7 months. 



The A Team said:


> :smheat: Finally!!!!!!! :aktion033:
> 
> 
> OMG! Would you just look at her!!!! Gorgeous isn't good enough!!!!!! So little Miss Penny Lane is a bundle of energy,eh? :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


Thanks Pat :tender: Her coat isn't quite to the floor, just looks it as she is crouched in that pic. Getting harder to keep as I take her out a lot and her harness gets her matted fairly easily. Her coat is stunning....... she is a very enthusiastic walker and is not happy to be carried most of the time. 

She never stops. She sleeps through the night and some of the morning, then is on the go most of the day. 

Actually Lola instigates quite a lot herself. She enjoys the play, although you wouldn't know it if you didn't know her as she is very vocal, but very gentle.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She has an absolutely gorgeous face:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my heavens she's just the most beautiful, darling little thing ev-ah! It's so easy to see why you are madly in love with her.:wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Maureen,

she is too gorgeous :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's a lot of dog in a small package!! LOL! She is gorgeous. Loved the Ninja dog shots!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures. I love the idea of the pups playing with each other. I would love to get another pup I know Lilly would love to play.
Puppy fever for sure!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

lynda said:


> She has an absolutely gorgeous face:wub:


I so love her teeny widdle face :wub: 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my heavens she's just the most beautiful, darling little thing ev-ah! It's so easy to see why you are madly in love with her.:wub:


Thanks Crystal  She stole my heart from the first glance. 



fleurdelys said:


> Maureen,
> 
> she is too gorgeous :wub:


Thank you :biggrin:



pammy4501 said:


> That's a lot of dog in a small package!! LOL! She is gorgeous. Loved the Ninja dog shots!


I know!! Lol. she is so full of character. 



cyndrae said:


> Great pictures. I love the idea of the pups playing with each other. I would love to get another pup I know Lilly would love to play.
> Puppy fever for sure!!


I do love having two, for sure. More work but they are so fun to watch. It is really cute seeing the little one watch and copy what Lola is doing.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

awwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW what a stunner!!!! I'm in love with little Penny! What an awesome personality to go with this gorgeous little girl. Her and Lola seem to be having a grand ole time.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Penny is so beautiful! She and Lola must make your home a lively one, filling the rooms with their playfulness. Do you plan on keeping her coat long?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Your girls are just BEAUTIFUL and those pictures just made my Saturday!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheri said:


> awwwwwww!!!!!


:biggrin:



Johita said:


> WOW what a stunner!!!! I'm in love with little Penny! What an awesome personality to go with this gorgeous little girl. Her and Lola seem to be having a grand ole time.


Thankyou, yes they do have quite the time together, Lola looks a bit rough as Penny has been ripping her topknot :w00t::innocent:



bonsmom said:


> Penny is so beautiful! She and Lola must make your home a lively one, filling the rooms with their playfulness. Do you plan on keeping her coat long?


Yes they keep things lively alright :thumbsup: Long coat! not likely. I will keep what I can but will probably go short in the body for her harness and dresses. 



MoonDog said:


> Your girls are just BEAUTIFUL and those pictures just made my Saturday!!!


Thanks, glad to be of service :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maureen, she is gorgeous and what beautiful pics!:wub: I could kiss that sweet little face all day long!:smootch:Thanks for posting these.:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Penny is breathtaking and gorgeous! Honestly she doesn't even look real to me- she looks like she's all girly girl too.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is sooooo beautiful!!!!! plus a bundle of energy!!! Her coat is amazing. I look forward to seeing many more pics of both your girls.:wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Both your little girls are as sweet as can be.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

She does have such a pretty face. :wub:

Great shots!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks like she's sweet and a hellion! LOL! Cute pics!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Maureen, she is gorgeous and what beautiful pics!:wub: I could kiss that sweet little face all day long!:smootch:Thanks for posting these.:wub:


Thank you April, I do kiss that face all day long :thumbsup: she kisses back too. :wub:



iheartbisou said:


> Penny is breathtaking and gorgeous! Honestly she doesn't even look real to me- she looks like she's all girly girl too.


Thanks Andrea  She reminds us so much of that little while toy dog that barks and hops back, she does exactly that and sounds just like that dog....too funny. I must try and get that on video. She is very much a girly girl. Very sweet. 



mary-anderson said:


> She is sooooo beautiful!!!!! plus a bundle of energy!!! Her coat is amazing. I look forward to seeing many more pics of both your girls.:wub:


Thanks :tender: she is all that. Very kissy too. 



Kara said:


> Both your little girls are as sweet as can be.


Thanks :biggrin: 



Aarianne said:


> She does have such a pretty face. :wub:
> 
> Great shots!


Thanks  I love her teeny little face so much. 



Cosy said:


> She looks like she's sweet and a hellion! LOL! Cute pics!


 She is all that. Even as a mischievous scamp though, she settles the second I pick her up, so no problem, she is pretty snuggley. Love your new siggy Brit.


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

awww she is so cute!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Maureen Wow you take good pictures! I love the Ninja action pictures. And the one with Penny behind the end table looking like she is ready to pounce on Lola... so precious. So glad she has a wild and cuddly personality! :wub: We need pictures of Lola too!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> She is all that. Even as a mischievous scamp though, she settles the second I pick her up, so no problem, she is pretty snuggley. Love your new siggy Brit.


That is the perfect way to describe her personality. I know just what you mean because that is exactly the way my Callie is. Even when being a little spitfire, she's so gentle and dainty in how she plays, and calms down and snuggles in the minute I pick her up. Just a perfect combo I think. :wub:

Oh and I love your new siggy too Brit. :thumbsup:


----------

